# I am in need of a good, cheap 7 string guitar...



## Æxitosus

SHORT STORY - 
Im looking for a good 7 string at maybe 3-500 dollars tops. no ibanez, no schecter and no dean. (dont ask) also please dont reccomend one with a floyd rose. 

LONG STORY - 
Well I have a 6 string guitar, which I have written a few songs for, and an 8 string guitar, which is absolutely the best guitar I have ever played, even better than any fancy Gibson (i havent played a vintage...) anyway I used to own a dean 7 string, then I sold it and got a schecter 7 string. neither guitar i liked at all, so I got rid of them and bought an ESP 8 string. But, I have some songs that are written specifically for a 7 string guitar tuned 1 step down. I could play it on the 8 string, but it would take a hell of a lot less time to switch a guitar onstage versus retuning the 8 string for the song, then tuning back up. So I am looking for a 7 string that will last me a decent amount of time, and does not cost much. No dean, no schecter, and no Ibanez. Also i have had it with floyd roses, I refuse to play a guitar with one nowadays. 

can anyone help me find a good guitar? thanks

bonus question - I saw a video today of a guy playing a 7 string acoustic guitar. Where can i get myself one of those? I am not looking to buy at the moment but it will be useful in the future.


----------



## synrgy

**IMHO**

You're shooting yourself in the foot by writing off Ibanez. Get a 7321.

The only other option I'm aware of in your price range is Agile.


----------



## Æxitosus

i looked at agile, i couldnt find one without a floyd rose.


----------



## cddragon

synrgy said:


> **IMHO**
> 
> You're shooting yourself in the foot by writing off Ibanez. Get a 7321.
> 
> The only other option I'm aware of in your price range is Agile.


^ that 
If you would open yourself to Ibanez and done some searching on evilbay you could find MIJ Ibanez 7-ens like 742x or 762x or even hunt off a XL (27" scale) model.
Or, like Carl said, go with Agile


----------



## BurialWithin

Dude if you started with Ibanez you would've stayed there ha ha. I strongly recommend ibanez man specifically 7620/7621.

(woops just read NO ibanez) my badom


----------



## MFB

No Dean, Schecter or Ibanez? Well that pretty much leaves you with an ESP or if you can find one - a Jackson.

If you're willing to dish out the little extra you could get this sexy number : Agile T-7 Texan Nat 7 String at HomeOld


----------



## RenegadeDave

Washburn WG5-7? I can't remember the middle digit, but they were like $200 new a year ago. You'd have extra cash on hand for a set up and new electronics. 

Here's one. 

New! Washburn 7 String Guitar WG-587 Dark Grey Metallic - eBay (item 170315608078 end time Apr-03-09 12:23:40 PDT)


----------



## synrgy

RenegadeDave said:


> Washburn WG5-7? I can't remember the middle digit, but they were like $200 new a year ago. You'd have extra cash on hand for a set up and new electronics.
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> New! Washburn 7 String Guitar WG-587 Dark Grey Metallic - eBay (item 170315608078 end time Apr-03-09 12:23:40 PDT)


 

I'm probably in the minority here, but I'd write that brand off long before I wrote off Ibanez..


----------



## RenegadeDave

synrgy said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I'd write that brand off long before I wrote off Ibanez..



I'd agree with you, but that's the only other thing besides Agile that sprung to mind.


----------



## Æxitosus

i agree, i dont like washburns. 

i just want to stay away from ibanezes. ive owned 4 ibanez guitars and i want to try a different brand


----------



## cddragon

Agile Septor 725 Pro Tribal Blue MN at HomeOld an agile without floyd, 60$ more than you want to spend though...


----------



## Æxitosus

MFB said:


> No Dean, Schecter or Ibanez? Well that pretty much leaves you with an ESP or if you can find one - a Jackson.
> 
> If you're willing to dish out the little extra you could get this sexy number : Agile T-7 Texan Nat 7 String at HomeOld




that looks like a good guitar, but it doesnt have humbuckers!!! i dunno how those low notes would sound with single coil


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You've ruled out pretty much every budget 7 string company dude, so unless you cough up more dough you aren't going to get anything to your taste. Get a cheap one with a floyd and block it if you can't find anything else. And those Washburn guitars are great for the cash. They aren't the best guitars in the world, but they are FAR better than the $99 they blew them out for when they got discontinued.


----------



## synrgy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You've ruled out pretty much every budget 7 string company dude, so unless you cough up more dough you aren't going to get anything to your taste.


 
Basically, unless he's comfortable taking a chance on one of the lesser known builders that occasionally pop up on Ebay:

DeArmond Guitar 7 String Electric Red Clean SEE VIDEO - eBay (item 260384809087 end time Apr-04-09 11:08:28 PDT)

White 7-string Telecaster Electric Guitar Project - eBay (item 330318380879 end time Apr-05-09 14:44:06 PDT)


----------



## troyguitar

You want a used Jackson, LTD, or Agile.


----------



## robotsatemygma

Only guitar I can think of is...

ESP LTD SC-207

7 string
Under $500 ($440 new, $399 at some places still)
Tune-o-matic bridge
Humbuckers (unique configuration)
Not Ibanez, Dean, or Schecter.

Not the best, not the worst. Try looking for a used H-207 or H-307 in the for sale section here.


----------



## Harry

A used Jackson COW-7 can be had for around 500-ish if you look around.
Excellent guitars, the only reason why I didn't get one over an Ibanez RG is the lack of neck pickup.
If you ever need to put a neck pickup in down the track, it can be done and makes the guitar look even cooler IMHO.


----------



## demonlord78

I came across some pretty sweet deals on ebay that might suit what you are looking for. If you're looking to purchase new then musicians friend has the SC 7's for under $500. 

Buy ESP LTD Stephen Carpenter 7-String SC-207 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

ESP 7 String Guitar!!! - eBay (item 220386922664 end time Apr-05-09 17:48:49 PDT)

ESP Ltd H207 7-String Electric Guitar W/ Custom Pickups - eBay (item 150335907010 end time Apr-06-09 11:25:15 PDT)

ESP LTD SC-207 STEPHEN CARPENTER 7 STRING GUITAR NEW - eBay (item 130293160113 end time Apr-10-09 13:27:28 PDT)


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Agile Septor 725 Pro Tribal Blue MN at HomeOld







$560


----------



## Aenima

A LTD VIPER-417? I dont know what the prices are over there?.


----------



## Aenima

A LTD VIPER-417? I dont know what the prices are over there?.


----------



## Ewan

I've got a washburn wg587 and it's honestly fine. I've put an evo 7 in the bridge and it's actually pretty amazing. Well worth the money. If it's not going to be your main guitar you can't really go wrong.


----------



## bhuba135

i have a fernandes revolver pro 7, they were discontinued a long time ago.... The only other wones that come to mind is washburn, and some of those esp's mentioned... Best bet would be going for that SC-207, im even sitting here thinking about it, and this thread isn't even supposed to make ME want another guitar!!




....Oh yeah, EVERY THREAD makes me want another guitar


----------



## Leon

Good =/= Cheap.



Your best bet? Find a rich asshole who is unloading gear for the next newest thing


----------



## a7stringkilla

if you want a "cheap" guitar, why do you care what you get?


----------



## thatguyupthere

robotsatemygma said:


> Only guitar I can think of is...
> 
> ESP LTD SC-207
> 
> 7 string
> Under $500 ($440 new, $399 at some places still)
> Tune-o-matic bridge
> Humbuckers (unique configuration)
> Not Ibanez, Dean, or Schecter.
> 
> Not the best, not the worst. Try looking for a used H-207 or H-307 in the for sale section here.


yes . I got mine for $399. the sound is a little dull cause of the stock ESP pickups and the white binding seems to be turning yellow in spots . but if you change the pickups it would sound great and it plays beautifully otherwise. but ive never owned another 7 to compare it too so it might actually suck compared to other brands and I just wouldn't know


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

Necro thread is necro.


----------



## Shredasaurus

how about a douglas?
humbuckers and hardtail
http://www.rondomusic.com/grendle725bk.html


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I agree with everyone saying don't write off Ibanez.. I mean honestly if what you're looking for is a gig guitar, then the Ibanez RG7321 is the perfect choice.. In my opinion the best bang for your buck value 7 string you can find.

BUT.... if you're totally set in your ways, the only obvious answer I can give is find an ESP 7 string. If you're against the brands you named and you say your 8 string is the best guitar you've ever played, then I'd say find a cheap ESP.


----------



## Charvel7string

You could get the import washburn solar 7 they look sick and cant go wrong. But thats just me obsessing over ola hehe


----------



## Forkface

Jesus Christ, is it so hard to check post dates? 

OP is banned... & probably doesn't even play guitar by now


----------



## ducer

Schecter Hellraiser 7 ?


----------



## Boss302

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> Necro thread is necro.


----------



## Abhorrence987

I know I'm late on this post but... Try a Jackson Dinky 7. You could find one for about $200. They are not the best but they are worth the $$$


----------



## Azathoth43

I know you know you're late but 6 years?


----------

